# J1094 & j3490



## bcarpenter@azaleahealth.com (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a rheumatologist who is billing for J1094. I know this code is not payable anymore per the Medicare Fee Schedule, and per previous form posts I billed J3490. Medicare is denying the J3490 stating the code is not valid for these date of service. They are all dates of service for the end of 2015 to the beginning of 2016. Has anyone else had any trouble? The J3490 should be payable with the necessary information.

Thank you!


----------

